# Confusion on mixums status



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'sd like to explain the confusion...mixum was actually only suspended from the Blazers forum. When an Admin suspends a person their status tag defaults to "banned" and has to be overriden to "suspended". Apparently that detail was overlooked. I know as I was involved in the decision of the suspension that he was in fact only supposed to be suspended.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Yet another mistake by the mods...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Yet another mistake by the mods...


Yep you're right, a simple oversight is considered a mistake.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Yet another mistake by the mods...


outside of the fact this wasn't done by mods, and mods had nothing to do with it, I guess you're right.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I'm tired of these posts about this guy. This is not the mixum board.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> outside of the fact this wasn't done by mods, and mods had nothing to do with it, I guess you're right.



The fact that you fail to take responsibility for your heinous actions is something I find to be reprehensible.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> The fact that you fail to take responsibility for your heinous actions is something I find to be reprehensible.


Except he's right...the mistake was made by a person higher up the ladder.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Goldmember said:


> I'm tired of these posts about this guy. This is not the mixum board.


Yeah. Move it to the OT Forum!



PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> The fact that you fail to take responsibility for your heinous actions is something I find to be reprehensible.


what are these "heinous" actions?

because it is news to me that I did something "wrong". 

But I know, you like to make comments accusing the mods of doing things wrong, because A: you get your jollies off on it and B: thats your M.O. 

Just because you refuse to accept the rules are what they are, does not mean that the rules do not apply to others. Just because you feel the need to make your snide comments known whenever someone else is dealt with by the mods, does not mean that your way is right.

You can make all the blanket and vague statements you want. The reason you do this is that yuo know that no one is going to call you out on the fact you just say **** and try to make things out to be a lot worse than they are. The reason why no one else cares that you do this is that no one else really takes yo seriously (among those who are either in power or actually agree to follow the rules). 

You are part of a vocal minority that believes if you stay things loud enough and often enough, it becomes more true. 

Well, that aint how things are. You dont know what was discussed in the mod forum, nor will you ever know. You like to come off like youre some big know it all, or whatever, but youre not. 

heinous my ***.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Biggest mistake a mod can ever make is to accept the role as mod.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> what are these "heinous" actions?
> 
> because it is news to me that I did something "wrong".
> 
> ...



Hap,

Consider your chain *"yanked!"*

:nah:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Hap,
> 
> Consider your chain *"yanked!"*
> 
> :nah:


or you realized, like you did when I called out when you finally admitted you were baiting people in regards to telfair, that someone called you on your ****.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> or you realized, like you did when I called out when you finally admitted you were baiting people in regards to telfair, that someone called you on your ****.



Yeah right.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm confused about something, Hap. Please help me understand how the mods had nothing to do with mixum's suspension / banning. I mean, isn't that kind of action something that mods are supposed to be involved in?

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I'm confused about something, Hap. Please help me understand how the mods had nothing to do with mixum's suspension / banning. I mean, isn't that kind of action something that mods are supposed to be involved in?
> 
> PBF


We had nothing to do with his banning in the manner he's trying to accuse us of. we had nothing to do with his return, in the manner he's implying, that we mods (namely, me) did something wrong. And now that I answered him, he's trying to be funny and say he's kidding. 

We mods (along with CM's and admins) all had something to do with his removal from the board.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> We had nothing to do with his banning in the manner he's trying to accuse us of. we had nothing to do with his return, in the manner he's implying, that we mods (namely, me) did something wrong. And now that I answered him, he's trying to be funny and say he's kidding.
> 
> We mods (along with CM's and admins) all had something to do with his removal from the board.



Except that it *WAS A JOKE!* Geez Hap, you drive me NUTS some times! Why do you think I used the word "heinous?" Don't you think that's a little over the top?


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Let me just say to all who are involved that I will try and make all your lifes alot easier on this board then I have in the past.....with taht said im not all of a sudden going to praise telfair an dnash but I promised I would tone it down or never return to these boards.

I realize alot of you dont want me here so like i stated above.....i will try my best to get along.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Except that it *WAS A JOKE!* Geez Hap, you drive me NUTS some times! Why do you think I used the word "heinous?" Don't you think that's a little over the top?


coming from you, no.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay wait.

Did you not know he was suspended, and thought he was banned when you said he was banned, or did you know he was suspended, and then just said he was banned? Because the former is just a mistake, but the second is lying to us. Because we all thought he was gone for good. There was no implication that he would return, ever. And now that he's back, nobody is taking any responsibility. Who is responsible for this?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

If you all must know I made the call to suspend but personally did not do the process of the suspension. None of the mods on the board really had anything to do witht he final say in suspension vs ban.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Welcome back, Mixum!

Puts a little more balance in the perspective here. :banana:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Goldmember said:


> I'm tired of these posts about this guy. This is not the mixum board.


Agreed, 1000%.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Okay wait.
> 
> Did you not know he was suspended, and thought he was banned when you said he was banned, or did you know he was suspended, and then just said he was banned? Because the former is just a mistake, but the second is lying to us. Because we all thought he was gone for good. There was no implication that he would return, ever. And now that he's back, nobody is taking any responsibility. Who is responsible for this?


As far as us regular mods knew, we also thought he was gone for good.

So his return was as much of a shock to us as it was to everyone else.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> We had nothing to do with his banning in the manner he's trying to accuse us of. we had nothing to do with his return, in the manner he's implying, that we mods (namely, me) did something wrong. And now that I answered him, he's trying to be funny and say he's kidding.


So mixum and tlong are the same person? I'm so confused.

barfo


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Ha ha. Ha.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> :ttiwwp:


Best post ever!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> :ttiwwp:



anyone else smelling a fad? Because I bet this catches on.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> :ttiwwp:





I vote for best post ever also!!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

The Kgb Monia was better.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I have to agree with Barfo, that was the most confusing thread I've ever read, but since i got to see those pictures of Ha, now I feel OK.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

barfo said:


> So mixum and tlong are the same person? I'm so confused.
> 
> barfo


C'mon. Even I knew that.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Is it possible that mixum is the ONLY poster here? What if we are all just mental creations of one guy from Bristol? Do we exist? Do we actually argue with each other, or is this just mixum's way of thinking through an issue? Are other discussion boards on the internet also part of mixum's mind? Is mixum, in fact, god? If so, what will happen to John Nash?

barfo (maybe)


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Barfo....that is quality stuff. LMAO!

I would like to thank everyone who did PM me with their support and I promise to bring quality posting to BBB.net.


Thank you. MIXUM HAS RETURNED


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I truly believe Barfo has problems. I really do. :laugh:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HKF said:


> I truly believe Barfo has problems. I really do. :laugh:


Nothing a half hour with the supermodels can't cure...

barfo


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn, Hap. I suspected tlong was mess'n with you guys with his first post. I was positive he was jerking you around in his second post, with words like reprehensible and heinous. Surely, if you take a few deeps breaths, and re-read the thread, you'll see the same thing?

Welcome back Mixum.

Go Blazers


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

CatchNRelease said:


> Damn, Hap. I suspected tlong was mess'n with you guys with his first post. I was positive he was jerking you around in his second post, with words like reprehensible and heinous. Surely, if you take a few deeps breaths, and re-read the thread, you'll see the same thing?


Exactly how I read it.

Takes one to know one?

:whoknows:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

CatchNRelease said:


> Damn, Hap. I suspected tlong was mess'n with you guys with his first post. I was positive he was jerking you around in his second post, with words like reprehensible and heinous. Surely, if you take a few deeps breaths, and re-read the thread, you'll see the same thing?
> 
> Welcome back Mixum.
> 
> Go Blazers



Just like politics, I find it odd all the people that are telling Hap it was obvious tlong was joking are all Mixum supporters. hmm.. Interesting. It was a little over the top, but I didn't think tlong was joking. Just like the ongoing, "but telfair is short". Is that still a joke, or continual baiting? Who knows, there usually is no smiley or anything to know any better..

oh well.. 

and to go the other way than others... Sorry to see you come back Mixum. Sad day on the board.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Scout226 said:


> Just like politics, I find it odd all the people that are telling Hap it was obvious tlong was joking are all Mixum supporters. hmm.. Interesting. It was a little over the top, but I didn't think tlong was joking. Just like the ongoing, "but telfair is short". Is that still a joke, or continual baiting? Who knows, there usually is no smiley or anything to know any better..
> 
> oh well..
> 
> and to go the other way than others... Sorry to see you come back Mixum. Sad day on the board.


As with most of Mixum's posts, humor is usually blatantly obvious to those who are familiar with humor.

I find it truly amazing that writers have for centuries been able to convey humor :biggrin: , sarcasm  , fright :eek8: , grief  ,humiliation :uhoh: and a myriad of other emotions and slants of opinion and meaning without putting smilies into their works.

And BTW, Telfair IS short.

I mean, c'mon.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> As with most of Mixum's posts, humor is usually blatantly obvious to those who are familiar with humor.


Most of his posts are humorous? Well, I can say at first all the outlandish posts were a little funny because it's hard to believe someone can flip flop like that and have so much hate and negativitity. But then it just gets old and baiting.. 



> And BTW, Telfair IS short.
> 
> I mean, c'mon.


Compared to who? He's taller than me.. Taller than my kids.. Taller than Boykins.. So what's the point? Just trying to pull peoples chains as well, huh? It's your common M.O. as well. It's also humorous and a little pathetic as well. I mean, I expect stuff like that from kids.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CatchNRelease said:


> Damn, Hap. I suspected tlong was mess'n with you guys with his first post. I was positive he was jerking you around in his second post, with words like reprehensible and heinous. Surely, if you take a few deeps breaths, and re-read the thread, you'll see the same thing?
> 
> Welcome back Mixum.
> 
> Go Blazers


he always took needling shots at mods, because that's his m.o.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

If you look at all posters and posts and cast them in the best light you will not have any problems. I do not agree with many of your posts and seeming attitudes but I don't get all contentious about them. Mixum has as much right to be the way he is as we do to be the way we are. If he wants to take the negitive view, let him. I seldom respond to him. Humor is hard to convey for many of us because we are not very skilled (or lazy) at expressing ourselves. Make allowances for each person and we have a very good discussion forum. 

For instance, Ed' O is, I think, a lawyer, and by proffession, he is and is trained to argue small points. I love to see his posts because he is good at what he does. It makes me think and maybe even change my view. Hap is just Hap and can argue his point with the best as well, sometimes with ***** as his emphis. Although I think it might be better to use a different set of words I get his point guickly. I am not offended because he is who he is. 
I am probably a little nieve and express myself poorly (or lazy) at times as well. 
We all have one thing in common, we love the Blazers and want to see them do well as soon as possible. Even Mixum wants that and that makes him not all bad. If I had my druthers I would rather see the arguments about the team be more along the lines of who and what we do have and not on what we do not have and can not control. The most discouraging part is when we begin to respond to the person attitude and not the subject of the post. This makes for many post that I have to wade through and very little of what i wanted to know of your or the responded opinion. Boring. Anyway lets all try to get along. Well I have pontificated well beyond my useual ramble. Sorry.

gatorpops


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mixum said:


> Barfo....that is quality stuff. LMAO!
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who did PM me with their support and I promise to bring quality posting to BBB.net.
> 
> ...



You know when NBA players talk about themselves in a 3rd person, for some reason it irks me. But when a poster talks about himself in a third person, I'm literally shocked. 

Mixum, get over yourself.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> he always took needling shots at mods, because that's his m.o.


So hap, as you know I am new here. Are you no longer a mod? What happened and what did I miss? I hope it doesn't have anything to do with mixum . . . or are you still a mod . . .


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

FYI - I am *not * mixum. Now please excuse me while I go think up some more needling shots at mods...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So hap, as you know I am new here. Are you no longer a mod? What happened and what did I miss? I hope it doesn't have anything to do with mixum . . . or are you still a mod . . .


I am no longer a mod. thats all Im going to say.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> I am no longer a mod. thats all Im going to say.



Well I usually don't agree with your views and have no idea what happened. But if you quit becuase you believe that a decision was made about mixum and now that decision is being reversed . . . or something to the effect that you are sticking to your principle, I respect that.

I have been invovled in many oraganizations and if the higher ups expected me to be a "yes" person and always follow what they wanted or move on, I would move on. Again, I may be way off but if that is the case, then "you go boy"


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Scout226 said:


> Just like politics, I find it odd all the people that are telling Hap it was obvious tlong was joking are all Mixum supporters.


Hi Scout226. For the record, I am anything BUT a Mixum supporter, nor a Mixum fan. But, I am a supporter of his right to be negative about how this team is being managed. And I'm NOT a supporter of people attacking him personally for his posts. Since he's been gone, seems to me like Ed O. and tlong have been taking more crap about their 'negativity.' I think everyone should be able to state their opinion, even if it ticks me off.

I seldom agree with much that Mixum says, and it disturbs me how he (and others) will rant constantly on a particular point, then when proven wrong, he just admits to being wrong...no big deal. That said, this place will become pretty boring if everyone is going to be positive about the team. Don't know if you were around to remember Clutch City, the site for the Rockets? Wouldn't want this place to become that place.



> Interesting. It was a little over the top, but I didn't think tlong was joking. Just like the ongoing, "but telfair is short". Is that still a joke, or continual baiting? Who knows, there usually is no smiley or anything to know any better..


Maybe your right, but I sure thought he was joking, and he said he was joking. I'm pretty sure that Hap won't change his mind based on my opinion, if he's convinced tlong wasn't joking.



> and to go the other way than others... Sorry to see you come back Mixum. Sad day on the board.


I can respect your opinion, even if I don't agree with it. :cheers: 

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CatchNRelease said:


> Hi Scout226. For the record, I am anything BUT a Mixum supporter, nor a Mixum fan. But, I am a supporter of his right to be negative about how this team is being managed. And I'm NOT a supporter of people attacking him personally for his posts. Since he's been gone, seems to me like Ed O. and tlong have been taking more crap about their 'negativity.' I think everyone should be able to state their opinion, even if it ticks me off.


I can't speak for the stuff against ed, but the comments made regarding tlong weren't made because of his "negativity", but rather his constant joy in pushing peoples buttons, and then claiming innocent.



> I seldom agree with much that Mixum says, and it disturbs me how he (and others) will rant constantly on a particular point, then when proven wrong, he just admits to being wrong...no big deal. That said, this place will become pretty boring if everyone is going to be positive about the team. Don't know if you were around to remember Clutch City, the site for the Rockets? Wouldn't want this place to become that place.


I really wish people would get off the thinking that everyone thinks everyone has to be positive. Mixums' issues were never about him being soley negative. 99% of the board doesn't know actually what happened, why it happened, or what else caused the incidences. Mixum will never admit it, and the people involved won't go into details either. 



> Maybe your right, but I sure thought he was joking, and he said he was joking. I'm pretty sure that Hap won't change his mind based on my opinion, if he's convinced tlong wasn't joking.


mostly because it's a pattern, and like a lot of posters, tlong won't change his spot.



> I can respect your opinion, even if I don't agree with it. :cheers:
> 
> Go Blazers


look, this was never about someone agreeing or disagreeing with the concensus of posters. This wasn't about people picking on someone because he thought differently. There was a lot that happened that you all don't know about, and in most cases, never will. 

The sooner people realize that it's not about all agreeing, the better. Oh, I know, I'm just being mean old hap, or whatever, trying to force everyone to agree with me..but thats just a lazy way of getting out of realizing what the real situation was. 

If it WAS about not agreeing with everyone, why are most of the posters who don't agree with the "majority" of the board, still here?


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

First, my post was not meant as an attack on you, Hap. I thought that you missed the fact that tlong was joking, and were still too hot about it to see the humor. Whatever.



Hap said:


> I can't speak for the stuff against ed, but the comments made regarding tlong weren't made because of his "negativity", but rather his constant joy in pushing peoples buttons, and then claiming innocent.


But doesn't he usually push those buttons by making negative comments about the team? ST is short. Should have taken AJ instead, ect. I probably agree with your takes much more often than I agree with tlong's, but you've been know to push some buttons, too. 

Flip that coin over for a second. One of the guys that pushes my buttons the most is NatanLane. He makes all kinds of outragious statements, clearly wanting to 'push buttons', then when he's wrong...which is most of the time, he just disappears. Or, he changes his name. Yet, even though he's as consistant a button pusher as Mixum, he gets lot 'o love from this board. (Certainly, the personal attacks are not allowed to stand with him, as they have been with Mixum.) The difference? He posts mostly rah, rah rah, positive (if outragious) stuff.



> I really wish people would get off the thinking that everyone thinks everyone has to be positive. Mixums' issues were never about him being soley negative. 99% of the board doesn't know actually what happened, why it happened, or what else caused the incidences. Mixum will never admit it, and the people involved won't go into details either.


IMHO, the posters that are perceived as negative take a fair number of personal attacks....and it's been tolerated by the mods, in many cases. I've seen far fewer personal attacks against posters that are positive about the team.



> mostly because it's a pattern, and like a lot of posters, tlong won't change his spot.


Guess I never picked up on how you feel about tlong, but like I told Scout, I'm sure my opinion is not going to change your mind on something you feel strongly about. Just stating my opinion, ok?




> look, this was never about someone agreeing or disagreeing with the concensus of posters. This wasn't about people picking on someone because he thought differently. There was a lot that happened that you all don't know about, and in most cases, never will.


I guess my perception is different that yours, then. The 'negative' posters take a lot of crap...and that's ok, until it degenerates to personal attacks. Would you disagree that Ed O. and Mixum have taken a lot of personal hits, that were left unedited?

I'll certainly give you that I DON'T know what Mixum does on other boards, or through PM's. But since I don't know, I have to base my opinion on what I've seen.



> The sooner people realize that it's not about all agreeing, the better. Oh, I know, I'm just being mean old hap, or whatever, trying to force everyone to agree with me..but thats just a lazy way of getting out of realizing what the real situation was.


What are you talking about? I've never said you were mean (or old, for that matter). Like I said at the top, I was not attacking you in my post, just giving my opinion. 

So, I'm getting a little lost here. What, exactly, IS the 'real situation'?



> If it WAS about not agreeing with everyone, why are most of the posters who don't agree with the "majority" of the board, still here?


Because they are big boys (or girls)? They've got thick skin? They like pushing other posters' buttons?

Go Blazers


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

CatchNRelease said:


> Hi Scout226. For the record, I am anything BUT a Mixum supporter, nor a Mixum fan. But, I am a supporter of his right to be negative about how this team is being managed. And I'm NOT a supporter of people attacking him personally for his posts. Since he's been gone, seems to me like Ed O. and tlong have been taking more crap about their 'negativity.' I think everyone should be able to state their opinion, even if it ticks me off.
> 
> I seldom agree with much that Mixum says, and it disturbs me how he (and others) will rant constantly on a particular point, *then when proven wrong, he just admits to being wrong*...no big deal. That said, this place will become pretty boring if everyone is going to be positive about the team. Don't know if you were around to remember Clutch City, the site for the Rockets? Wouldn't want this place to become that place.


Well, I didn't mean to lump you in with the mixum supporter/fan group. I just found it odd so many were so glad to see him back. I just don't buy the "it's his right" arguement. Kind of like the TO thing. TO can say anything he wants. It's his right. It doesn't mean it protects him from any disciplinary actions. 

Ya, Ed takes a lot of heat. I don't agree with a lot of his arguements, but the way he goes about it, I respect him. Some things he says makes me scratch my head at times. But I remember he's a lawyer and they just do things differently.. he he..  

In regard to mixum admitting he's wrong sometimes, I've honestly never seen it. It's usually just start a thread and run, or come back and call everyone who disagrees cool-aid drinkers.. 




> Maybe your right, but I sure thought he was joking, and he said he was joking. I'm pretty sure that Hap won't change his mind based on my opinion, if he's convinced tlong wasn't joking.


well, he brought out the "you got your chain pulled" at the end. From countless other posts he's made against Hap, I doubt he's ever joking.



> I can respect your opinion, even if I don't agree with it. :cheers:


Thanks. Since everyone was welcoming him back with open arms, I had to voice my displeasure.. Wait, maybe I was joking..


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Scout226 said:


> In regard to mixum admitting he's wrong sometimes, I've honestly never seen it.


Well, they are far and few between, (to be honest, this is the only time I can recall) and I had to go back to July to find it:



mixum post 7/6/05 said:


> Gotta give credit where its due! FINALLY BLAZERS DO SOMETHING RIGHT!
> I cant believe im saying this but nice job Nash.
> 
> Hey if i kill the guy for every questionable move he makes......i gotta give him credit when he does something greant and he just did by screwing the sonics and getting us our coach.





> well, he brought out the "you got your chain pulled" at the end. From countless other posts he's made against Hap, I doubt he's ever joking.


Well, I could be wrong about how I read it. It wouldn't be the first time, and won't be the last. I guess I may have missed tlong and Hap having a history. If that's so....my bad, and my apologies to Hap.



> Thanks. Since everyone was welcoming him back with open arms, I had to voice my displeasure.. Wait, maybe I was joking..


 :cheers: Differing opinions is what makes this place what it is. Keep up the good work Scout, I always enjoy reading your takes.

Go Blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I can honestly say that I made my best effort to keep any posters from being attacked when I was a mod of the Blazers forum, no matter who they were.

In fact, I edited several attacks that were hurled towards mixum from other posters.

Personal attacks towards anyone, no matter who is the one attacking or being attacked, were never cool in my book.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TradeShareefNow said:


>


Yep, and have you noticed who most of the drama always revolves around?.....


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> You know when NBA players talk about themselves in a 3rd person, for some reason it irks me. But when a poster talks about himself in a third person, I'm literally shocked.


Hmmm....CFFI always talks about herself in the 3rd person on here. Didn't know there was anything shocking about that.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Well so far I see that mixum has started two new threads about the same subject. The subject is not (directly) Nash, so at least that's progress. And mixum has responded to one of those threads, something he rarely if ever did in the past. Even more surprising, he responded to a thread that he didn't start- that shows he is listening to other posters' opinions.

It's all about respect, people. Give it to get it.


----------

